# chronograph



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

If anyone needs a chronograph Midway USA.com has the F1 on sale for $79.00.Here is there toll free #1 800 243 3220.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow great price!!!! Had no idea one could be had for that price!!!! Thanks......now to go count my bottle caps...


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i have some extra money!!!! im deffinitly guna look into that


----------

